# which wire harness



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im starting to work on my 67 gto; tracing wires I have too many splits, rigs, and even found that the prev owner cut the harness right behind the fuse block. When they replaced wires they used the same color wire for every lead they ran. 

Of all the new harness kits I have seen, What is everyones opinions/options about them, I have not narrowed down to any specific set up, just need to be complete for the whole car. If you can please add your experiance with it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like M&H. I used them to replace all the harnesses on my 69.

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

+1 for M&H. I replaced my rear lamp harness and it was a spot on match for the original! Plug and play!


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im in the procces of installing my harness its from american autowire. Its a very nice kit with evrything you need from electric windows to fuel pump to electric fan. I got it on ebay for $285. Happy with it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used an engine/underhood harness from AMES. I think it's M&H. Perfect fit, and an exact match. Rewiring is expensive and not a lot of fun. But, once it's done, the car will be safe, reliable, and good to go for another 40 years.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

M&H for stock wiring!!!!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I picked up M&H for engine compartment & lamp harness on my 66. Looks like nice quality, but am now trying to figure out specifically where to route the wire for "proper" placement. PO had wiring hacked up, and nothing was in the right spot. It is not hard to see why unmolsted cars hold their value so well!

Soooo, if anyone has photos, please post them!


----------



## raven08r6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Based on everyone responses so far looks like M&H is the best option. Now to find the best price. Thanks for everyones input.


----------

